# DAY OFF COOK!



## Puff1

I have Friday off, i'm finally going to do that 11lb. packer (RE: The big baby) I was supposed to do last Sunday.
But do to a nice day, and a bunch of friends stopping by, the alcohol consumption ruined my plans 
Also doing some Salami, and 2 racks of spares.
I have a funeral wake to go to Saturday, and I figured I could take alot of the food with me. ( random act of kindness)
I hope to get the brisket on by 9 am( kind of late).
The weather looks like it's not going to cooperate #-o
John Penn has me thinking a.b.t."s, I might throw a couple of those on too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey Puff, ggod luck with it! Maybe throw it on tonight if the weather isn't gonna give you a break tomorrow. Is this the same brisket or a different one? Didn't you have the original one on the smoker for a while?


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, ggod luck with it! Maybe throw it on tonight if the weather isn't gonna give you a break tomorrow. Is this the same brisket or a different one? Didn't you have the original one on the smoker for a while?


Nope, same one  . I froze it   , it never even hit the smoke 
I've been going since 5 a.m., Just don't have it in me tonight.
Their calling for rain Friday, it's still supposed to be warm. I have a big awning on the back of my house, I should be okay [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Puff, ggod luck with it! Maybe throw it on tonight if the weather isn't gonna give you a break tomorrow. Is this the same brisket or a different one? Didn't you have the original one on the smoker for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, same one  . I froze it   , it never even hit the smoke
> I've been going since 5 a.m., Just don't have it in me tonight.
> Their calling for rain Friday, it's still supposed to be warm. I have a big awning on the back of my house, I should be okay [-o<
Click to expand...


Hey, just stand out there wth an umbrella! Should be done in 15 or so hours. Good luck with it! Hey....and don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Puff1

I have a big awning on the back of my house, but it's just not going to happen tonight.  :tired:


----------



## zilla

You should be able to do it in less time than 15 hrs no?


----------



## Puff1

zilla said:
			
		

> You should be able to do it in less time than 15 hrs no?


This is only my second brisket( new at Q).
The first one I did was a 9 lb. packer, it took about 8 hrs.
I'm thinking with this one, it will be more like 11 hrs.
Depends on this damn Mi. weather #-o


----------



## wittdog

Doing good is it's own reward. That a good idea to take the food to wake.   How are you planinng on doing the salami?


----------



## john pen

What is this salami you speak off ?  Just a note about those abt's. Resist the urge to use thick cut bacon. IMO it takes to long to cook and the cream cheese seems to "melt" away...


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Doing good is it's own reward. That a good idea to take the food to wake.   How are you planinng on doing the salami?



I was just kidding about the (random act of kindness) thing, like you said "no good deed goes unpunished".
The recipe i'm using for the salami is Oompappy's, you can find it in the general BBQ archives, page 2. 
I'm still trying to learn how to pull topics out of there, and just post a link #-o 
It's some good stuff, i've made it several times :!:


----------



## Puff1

john pen said:
			
		

> What is this salami you speak off ?  Just a note about those abt's. Resist the urge to use thick cut bacon. IMO it takes to long to cook and the cream cheese seems to "melt" away...


But I love the thick sliced #-o 
The salami is Oompappy's recipe :!:


----------



## Puff1

Thanks Bryan, that salami is some good stuff =P~


----------



## wittdog

Thanks Bryan s


----------



## Puff1

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bryan, that salami is some good stuff =P~
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. I screwed it up the first time and just deleted the post then reposted.
> Puff, save the beer drinking till after the pit is lit and the brisket is on.
Click to expand...

 #-o 
I'll try :!:


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Thanks Bryan s


 Sorry I couldn't post it like that #-o 
Try it out :!:


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bryan s
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't post it like that #-o
> Try it out :!:
Click to expand...

No problem puff, do I try the salami rec or the waiting till after the brisket is on to start  :bar: ?
I’ve done salami in Lectro smoker after stuffing in casing. Just not on BBQ rig.  I will give it a try and let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Puff1

Puff said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bryan, that salami is some good stuff =P~
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. I screwed it up the first time and just deleted the post then reposted.
> Puff, save the beer drinking till after the pit is lit and the brisket is on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #-o
> I'll try :!:
Click to expand...


I'll try, maybe Vodka :grin:


----------



## Puff1

Perfect weather this morning!
Brisket and salami went on at 9am. I'm using black cherry, and a little hickory.
Salami should be done around 12:30.
Ribs go on after that, it's a good day to be alive!!


----------



## Green Hornet

Puff said:
			
		

> Perfect weather this morning!
> it's a good day to be alive!!


Ya got that right Brother! Smoke on!
Sorry bout the loss... [-o< Incoming.


----------



## Puff1

Pulled the salami off at 165, brisket is at 130.
Outside temp. almost 80 :happyd:
Ribs goin'on at 1:30.
Life is good :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

That looks salamilicious !  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## wittdog

Looking good Puff.  Nothing like a day off and some good eats.


----------



## Bruce B

Puff said:
			
		

> Pulled the salami off at 165, brisket is at 130.
> Outside temp. almost 80 :happyd:
> Ribs goin'on at 1:30.
> Life is good :grin:
> 
> With a little bit of arm twisting, I would have gambled with my own personal safety and made a trip to south Warren today to help supervise this extensive and sometimes tricky cook. Maybe to drink some of your beer, too.


----------



## Puff1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the salami off at 165, brisket is at 130.
> Outside temp. almost 80 :happyd:
> Ribs goin'on at 1:30.
> Life is good :grin:
> 
> With a little bit of arm twisting, I would have gambled with my own personal safety and made a trip to south Warren today to help supervise this extensive and sometimes tricky cook. Maybe to drink some of your beer, too.
Click to expand...

Come on down!!
Be glad to have ya'!!
Plenty of beer in the fridge, I think i'll have one right now :grin: 
Ribs just went on :grin:
Brisket at 145


----------



## Puff1

Brisket is at 165ish and foiled :happyd: 
Bud Light count is 5, and climbing :grin:


----------



## Puff1

Bob-BQN said:
			
		

> Puff, looks good so far!  At least someone is enjoying their Friday!
> 
> I get to cook 3 briskets, 40 pounds of chicken parts, and a turkey breast tomorrow.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm enjoying your cookout.


WOW  
That is alot of meat :!: 
Good luck :!: 

Brisket is at 180, it's taking forever 8-[ 
Ribs are foiled(I'm doin the 321 method) 1 more hour then sauce 8-[ 
Bud Light count 7, and climbing :!:


----------



## Puff1

BAM!!, there she went, shot up to 195 #-o 
Brisket is now resting comfortably in a cooler.
I'll give it an hour, I can't wait no more 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Looking good there Puffster! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## wittdog

Can't wait to see the finished product.  Are you going to makes some gravy out of the drippings?  Now you can really start to  :bar:


----------



## Puff1

Man I messed up #-o  #-o 
When I put the brisket in the cooler, I put it in wrong and all the damn juice leaked out #-o 
I was going to use that sat. when I re-heat it for the wake #-o
Ribs are out and sauced 8-[
Bud Light count at 8, and climbing :bar:


----------



## wittdog

Tell me you had a drip pan under the brisket when it was cooking?  Dude where’s the gravy?   :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Looking good Puff! Good thing Bruce didn't come over, you all would have gotten s#@tfaced and screwed up that cook for sure! Glad all turned out well.


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Tell me you had a drip pan under the brisket when it was cooking?  Dude where’s the gravy?   :-(


Oh yea, had a drip pan under it , thats the gravy you wre talking about?
If it was then i'm still in buisness :grin: 
I was bummed about the juice leaking out of the foil #-o 
Bud Light count at 8 (I think  )


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looking good Puff! Good thing Bruce didn't come over, you all would have gotten s#@tfaced and screwed up that cook for sure! Glad all turned out well.


I am on my way to that right now #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo

If all you are drinking is budlite, and been doing so all afternoon, and your getting s#@tfaced already then your name Puff fits you well!


----------



## wittdog

Yeah you can use those drippings to makes gravy or an au jus.


----------



## cflatt

never was a beer drinker...but I think its a good thing that 15 yr old scotch doesnt come in 6 packs   :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yeah you can use those drippings to makes gravy or an au jus.



Got to watch out for those damn Southerns when you talk about gravy with brisket! Finney ripped me apart one time ofr mentioning that, so now I do it and don't tell him!


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can use those drippings to makes gravy or an au jus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to watch out for those damn Southerns when you talk about gravy with brisket! Finney ripped me apart one time ofr mentioning that, so now I do it and don't tell him!
Click to expand...

Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, Chicken Fried Steak with gravy, but no gravy on brisket? No wonder they are still fighting the war of Northern Aggression. It’s not like I’m telling him to put _any _kind of gravy on, but *gravy made from the brisket drippings.*


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can use those drippings to makes gravy or an au jus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to watch out for those damn Southerns when you talk about gravy with brisket! Finney ripped me apart one time ofr mentioning that, so now I do it and don't tell him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, Chicken Fried Steak with gravy, but no gravy on brisket? No wonder they are still fighting the war of Northern Aggression. It’s not like I’m telling him to put _any _kind of gravy on, but *gravy made from the brisket drippings.*
Click to expand...


Can you imagine what it's gonna be like when they find out they lost the war?


----------



## wittdog

:horse: :tant:


----------



## Puff1

Well, 9hrs. later, here it is!
I cut the point off the brisket, and threw it back in till the fire dies(gonna' do some cheese too)
The brisket came out good, but kind of dry #-o 
The ribs, perfect!
I was kind of disappointed at the thickness of the flat, cut at least 2 inches of fat off of it!

http://img189.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 89ec4.smil
The big baby is done, but she is one tough little bitch to cook :!:


----------



## wittdog

Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.


Never even took it out of the vac. bag


----------



## Nick Prochilo

It did look a little dry, (maybe some gravy would help it), but a nice smoke ring. Now those ribs, man they look fantastic!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> It did look a little dry, (maybe some gravy would help it), but a nice smoke ring. Now those ribs, man they look fantastic!


I guess i have alot to learn #-o 
Especially about gravy 8-[


----------



## wittdog

Basically I just add some water to the drippings; the amount depends on how strong of a taste you want.  It also affects how thick it is, but you can adjust that by heating your water/dripping mixture, and adding cornstarch mixed with a little water to make a paste (this prevents the corstarch from clumping in the gravy).  Heat up the water/drippings to a boil in a saucepan, add cornstarch, and stir until it thickens (a couple minutes). Wait before adding more cornstarch if it seems to thin; otherwise you may end up with gel.  Sorry I can't be more specific about amounts; I will try and pay attention the next time I make it and give you more of an actual "recipe".  It's just like making gravy for a Turkey.


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Basically I just add some water to the drippings; the amount depends on how strong of a taste you want.  It also affects how thick it is, but you can adjust that by heating your water/dripping mixture, and adding cornstarch mixed with a little water to make a paste (this prevents the corstarch from clumping in the gravy).  Heat up the water/drippings to a boil in a saucepan, add cornstarch, and stir until it thickens (a couple minutes). Wait before adding more cornstarch if it seems to thin; otherwise you may end up with gel.  Sorry I can't be more specific about amounts; I will try and pay attention the next time I make it and give you more of an actual "recipe".  It's just like making gravy for a Turkey.


Thanks Witt, you know your'e stuff :!:


----------



## wittdog

Puff: No problem let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Puff1

Bruce where are you?
I told the neighbors you were comin'  
The "girl's want to meet you"


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff, stop posting pictures from your family reunions!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, stop posting pictures from your family reunions!


Thats my brother  :!:
Don't tell Bruce


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, stop posting pictures from your family reunions!



The worst part is after all those Bud Lights she is a hottie to Puff.
Puff has is beer goggles on :bar:  Just don't wake up next to her in the morning.:ack:


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff, stop posting pictures from your family reunions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is after all those Bud Lights she is a hottie to Puff.
> Puff has is beer goggles on :bar:  Just don't wake up next to her in the morning.:ack:
Click to expand...

That is my sister :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Your right, it could be both your brother and your sister! #-o


----------



## chris1237

Food looks great!!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Puff1

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Food looks great!!! =D>  =D>


All "kidding aside" thanks Chris, real bummed out about the brisket  :-(


----------



## chris1237

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food looks great!!! =D>  =D>
> 
> 
> 
> All "kidding aside" thanks Chris, real bummed out about the brisket  :-(
Click to expand...


Dont feel bad I have runined about 3-4 briskets by under cooking them. In fact the only good one have done was the last on.

Chris


----------



## Puff1

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food looks great!!! =D>  =D>
> 
> 
> 
> All "kidding aside" thanks Chris, real bummed out about the brisket  :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad I have runined about 3-4 briskets by under cooking them. In fact the only good one have done was the last on.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

My first one came out better #-o
Oh well, i'll keep tryin' :!:


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Your right, it could be both your brother and your sister! #-o


 :lcry:

Everything looked good to me, Puff ... Well, everything that was on your cooker, that is.


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":23gsqd51]Your right, it could be both your brother and your sister! #-o


 :lcry:

Everything looked good to me, Puff ... Well, everything that was on your cooker, that is. [/quote:23gsqd51] Are you making fun of my sister......I mean my brother.... :-X


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I think it looks good too... THE FOOD!
Even if the brisket was a little dry ... BFD! 
Chop it up and use it in something like Stew or Chili. It'll be the best EVER!

Dam.. now if there was only a place with some good chili recipes. 

 :-k  :-k  :-k 

Well... I'm sure you'll find one somewhere.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":11kbqhy6]Your right, it could be both your brother and your sister! #-o


 :lcry:

Everything looked good to me, Puff ... Well, everything that was on your cooker, that is. [/quote:11kbqhy6]

 :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Trekr

*Salami*

How do you do  slami or am I just too new to know?
Thanks


----------



## Bruce B

*Re: Salami*



			
				Trekr said:
			
		

> How do you do  slami or am I just too new to know?
> Thanks



Here you go Trekr, courtesy of oompappy....

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ght=salami


----------



## Puff1

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I think it looks good too... THE FOOD!
> Even if the brisket was a little dry ... BFD!
> Chop it up and use it in something like Stew or Chili. It'll be the best EVER!
> 
> Dam.. now if there was only a place with some good chili recipes.
> 
> :-k  :-k  :-k
> 
> Well... I'm sure you'll find one somewhere.


Thanks Scotty, Iplan on choppin' it up and taking to the wake tonight.
I heard I could put beef broth in it, good idea, or bad idea?


I wish I could find a good place with chili recipes :-k
Come everybody lets talk chili!, Anybody have any good links 8-[


----------



## wittdog

Beef Broth is ok but you have to watch the Salt content. Even the low sodium kind.


----------



## Trekr

Thanks Bruce, This forum is just like having a technical library at your fingertips.


----------



## Puff1

diverdave said:
			
		

> Puff the food looked great.  I might have dated your sister or brother in high school.  I would give you my recipe for chili but than I would have to kill ya.   :spell:



 :ack:


----------



## Puff1

I chopped the brisket up, threw in some of the drippings & some sauce.
There wasn't one bit left by the end of the night


----------



## wittdog

That's good Puff. Happy to hear that it all worked out.


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> That's good Puff. Happy to hear that it all worked out.


Thanks Wittdog :!: 
It was only my 2nd brisket.
But like you said we just keep on trying :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.



Dog, what salt are you referring to? 

Puff, give us more details about your brisket so someone can chime in and help you out for the next brisket.  The first thing that stood out to me in your post is you say you cut about 2" of fat off.  The only fat I cut off is the hard fat and I leave the rest on until time to slice.  Also what temps did you cook it at?  Have you calibrated your thermometers?  Without calibrating it could have been done long before the themometer said it was.


----------



## cflatt

i got 3 words for you  therm a pen...


----------



## Finney

It all looked good to me Puffy.  Gravy is easy.
Nick, I don't remember 'ripping' you for gravy on a brisket.    Maybe it was how you made gravy?.?.?


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, what salt are you referring to?
> 
> Puff, give us more details about your brisket so someone can chime in and help you out for the next brisket.  The first thing that stood out to me in your post is you say you cut about 2" of fat off.  The only fat I cut off is the hard fat and I leave the rest on until time to slice.  Also what temps did you cook it at?  Have you calibrated your thermometers?  Without calibrating it could have been done long before the themometer said it was.
Click to expand...


Man with all the excitement of that cook , I was pretty bummed out.
I think a couple of the guys thought I had either, rubbed the brisket, or smoked it for a while then froze it.
It never came out of the bag.
As far as the fat cap goes, I only cut off the hard fat, it had about 2 in. of fat still on it when I cooked it.
I haven't had my thermomometer calibrated, but I did add another one closer to the grate today.
I kept the temp at 200-225.
The temp shot way up at the end, almost 300.
In the cooler all the juice leaked out.
I did spritz it with apple juice& a little Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> It all looked good to me Puffy.  Gravy is easy.
> Nick, I don't remember 'ripping' you for gravy on a brisket.    Maybe it was how you made gravy?.?.?



My mistake....sorry, It was Bryan who ripped me up!


----------



## Finney

I'd eat gravy on a turd.... if the gravy was good enough. 8-[


----------



## Finney

I'm from the south... we put gravy on ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................gravy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm from the south... we put gravy on ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................gravy.



why..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?


----------



## Puff1

You two are screwin' up my screen................................................................................................................................................... #-o


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from the south... we put gravy on ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?
Click to expand...

Because.................................................................. we like gravy. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> You two are screwin' up my screen................................................................................................................................................... #-o



And.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Puff1

Quit it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ok


----------



## Puff1

Never, I would just like to get a reply on how I messed up my brisket :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Ya cut off too much fat!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ya cut off too much fat!


Ever stopped to think, and forget to start again?


----------



## john pen

Puff, I hate to drag this back onto topic, but did you wrap in in the cooler ?


----------



## Puff1

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff, I hate to drag this back onto topic, but did you wrap in in the cooler ?


 Yes, I guess I didn't wrap it tight enough. 
Thanks for bringing it back on topic,this is serious stuff for me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

It doesn't have to be wrapped real tight Puff. Just warp in foil, (I use 2 layers), then I wrap in newsapaper and stick it in a cooler and add more newspaper on top. If I have to hold it for 5 or 6 hours, Ill pre heat cooler with hot water, add a couple of heated bricks wrapped in foil & newspaper than add the wrapped brisket.


----------



## wittdog

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.
Click to expand...


Dog, what salt are you referring to? 

Larry I had thought that Puff had Rubbed the Brisket and then refroze it. Thus causing a jerky effect.


----------



## LarryWolfe

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, what salt are you referring to?
> 
> Larry I had thought that Puff had Rubbed the Brisket and then refroze it. Thus causing a jerky effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, Okay!


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1t1vw56y]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, what salt are you referring to?
> 
> Larry I had thought that Puff had Rubbed the Brisket and then refroze it. Thus causing a jerky effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Okay!
Click to expand...

[/quote:1t1vw56y]
Larry, whats your'e take on this, what do you think I did wrong?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3jdt1fsn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. Nice smoke ring on the Brisket. The ribs look good too.  The Brisket may have dried some if you left the salt on when you refroze it.  Salt is a preservative and will dry out the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, what salt are you referring to?
> 
> Larry I had thought that Puff had Rubbed the Brisket and then refroze it. Thus causing a jerky effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Okay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larry, whats your'e take on this, what do you think I did wrong?
Click to expand...

[/quote:3jdt1fsn]

I dunno bud........First thing I'd do is calibrate your therms.  

You also mentioned when you put it in the cooler all the juices leaked out, that  could have played a big part in the dryness as well.


----------

